# Ipod won't sync with Itunes



## hucknallreds (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,

_Everytime I try to sync my ipod with itunes I keep getting the same message "The ipod cannot be synced. The required file is locked." With the risk of me sounding thick, what does this mean? please help...

jez_


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi ... welcome to TSG.

Is your iPod hold switch slid to the LOCK position? If so ... there's your answer.

If not ... try updating to the latest version of iTunes.

Hope that helps!


----------

